# HELP! Kenwood KMM770 Chef Major Premier vs KitchenAid Pro Line Series 7-Qt Bowl Lift



## dnzb (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I don't know anywhere else to go, I need urgent advice and opinions in this matter.

Between Kenwood KMM770 and KitchenAid Pro Line Series 7-QT

I've look through quite a number of reviews and I am leaning towards the KA. My friend is opening a cafe soon and I will be working as a baker there. We are currently looking into what mixers to get and Kitchen Aid has always been in my mind, other than Electrolux that I have been using in my school. 

I really need opinions and insights from people who have touched this machine and also advice from people have knowledge of any other commercialized stand mixers, any other better ones. :/ it's a small cafe, so I will only be using those like this. I won't need make breads other than English Muffins, crumpets, mostly leaning towards cakes and other desserts.

1) I personally like lift bowl rather than head lift because of how it becomes wobbly after a few months. 

2) The Kenwood I was looking at has no handle for the bowl, this is really inconvenient for me. 

3) KA is stronger than Kenwood by 100w?

4) and the structure of the KA whisk is more convenient, it can whip up smaller quantity. is it the same for kenwood?

The thing I'm most afraid of is the motor overheating. When I need to whip up italian meringue for quite a while to cool it down, Heavy Duty and Artisan motor heats up very fast and it scares me a little. 

and a thing to note, I live in Singapore, some models are limited, so if I can't get my hands on 7-QT, is there another?

Sorry if I don't seem to have much knowledge in this matter because I haven't really touch a lot of other mixers. I had just graduated and I only use hand mixers at home. I only had experience with Electrolux, KA Heavy Duty and Artisan. Seems to me that everywhere I go, I see KitchenAid mixers everywhere.


----------



## le plongeur (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

If you'd like to consider a third option, think about getting a Hobart. I don't know if you can get one in Singapore but they're better built than Kitchenaids and Kenwoods (durability, power etc). They're not pretty to look at but for pastries, breads, pizza doughs etc, they're the best in the industry.

I'm happy to be corrected on this by pro chefs but the kitchens I've been in to have Hobarts. The only negative is the high cost but you could get a second hand one in excellent condition.

Good luck!


----------



## dnzb (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, I went to check on Hobart, they do have it here in Singapore, not sure on the price but might get up to 2k brand new? They really look like they are made for heavy duty work like Electrolux does. Good brands are quite limited in Singapore for some reason :/ 

I went to check out on the Kenwood and KA, they don't have the Pro Line series here in Singapore, so the nearest that they have is their Professional Series. I was really leaning towards KA because of the convenience with shape of the bowl, the handle and the structure of the whisk which I am not sure if Kenwood can be changed but I had to take note on the motor and I cannot be bias.. 

I was asking a KA sales rep and she was saying that Professional used entirely different motor than Kenwood Major Premier. KA Professional have 1.3 horsepower, where-else Kenwood Major Premier has 1200 watts. I asked my brother, who is familiar with all the technical things, and he told me that horsepower is definitely better. (please tell me if I'm confusing you.) 

so, as quoted somewhere, 

" "wattage" is a measure of electrical consumption, NOT a measure of mixing power! "

so if I do the math, 1.3hp is roughly equivalent to 970 watts (1hp =746 watts)

so in the end, KA has approx 970 watts, compare to Kenwood, that has 1200 watts, but they having an entirely different kind of motor makes the difference?

quoted from KA,

" Our 1.3 horsepower (HP) motor reference reflects the horsepower rating of the motor itself and not the mixer’s horsepower output to the mixer bowl. This robust motor, the backbone of our new mixer, delivers .44 HP to the bowl enabling your mixer to deliver consistent power to small and large loads with less heat build-up."

Kenwood doesn't tell you the mixing power, they just inform you that they have 1200w. 

and lastly.. 1.3HP is not equal to 1200 watts. am I right here? because my friend seem to think they are the same. 

I do hope I make much sense in here.


----------

